# Can anyone recommend an English speaking accountant or tax advisor in the Malaga area



## FredInSpain (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I am trying to find a good accountant or tax advisor, who speaks english, in the Malaga area.... does anyone know of one?

I do speak Spanish, but not well enough for dealing with my tax.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ss-suffolk (Apr 3, 2017)

We now live near Alcaucín, so Vélez-Malaga is nearby, but you're probably looking for nearer.

We gave Power of Attorney to buy our house and now are receiving advice on taxation, wills and possible citizenship from:

Manuel Méndez of

Gabinete Fiscal Méndez
C/ Felix Lomas, 32
29700 VELEZ MALAGA
Tlfno: +34 952 50 21 00 +34 952 50 04 28

<[email protected]>

From our experiences, we are both confident and happy with their services so far.

This is not an advert.. just our personal opinion. Hope this helps.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Fuengirola any good?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Erik Norling is the only one I can recommend with confidence. However, he is not cheap but will I believe give advice without any charge 


Gestiones S.e. Norling, S.L.
Tax consultant in Fuengirola, Spain

Address: Calle Alfonso XIII, 0, 29640 Fuengirola, Málaga, Spain
Phone: +34 952 46 04 54


----------



## DanielBrooks (May 3, 2017)

*Advisor*

I used this lawyer to purchase an apartment recently and all went well. He offers tax advice as well: 

Víctor M. Bañares Gómez
Abogado

C/ Velázquez, 34, local 6,
Edif. Velázquez, Puerto Marina
29630 Benalmádena Costa - (MALAGA)
SPAIN
Bañares Abogados | Lawyers | Benalmádena, Spain
[email protected]
Tfno: +34.952.57.70.85
Fax: +34.952.57.70.31

I found him reliable and he charges the going rates. 

However, I used him for purchasing a property. If you use his services, please let me know how it goes. If not, feel free to let me know who you select for tax advice. 

Always good to compare.

Daniel


----------

